# General Site Information > Q & A >  Galery

## Kirsty

When i click in the galery i cant see any pictures of fish but i was told that there is pictures and other people are able to see them.  Do i need to have a certain amount of posts to be able to see them?

----------


## Timo

> When i click in the galery i cant see any pictures of fish but i was told that there is pictures and other people are able to see them.  Do i need to have a certain amount of posts to be able to see them?


I am not quite sure where abouts your clicking try this http://www.fish-keeping.com/forums/gallery/ do you see any thing on there?

----------


## Kirsty

> I am not quite sure where abouts your clicking try this http://www.fish-keeping.com/forums/gallery/ do you see any thing on there?


Yeah i can see them now but when i was trying to see them i had zero posts but now i think i have five and im able to see them now, Thanks for ur help anyways  :fish5:

----------


## Timo

The gallery has been off line for bit there was a problem. Its being sorted now. We have just lost a few piccies and need to upload them again.  :Wink:

----------

